# G519 COLUMBIA MG 14197A



## blackcat (Jun 6, 2018)

I started the restoration of my G519 COLUMBIA MG 14197A  found in December 2004 in Normandy.
Disassembly was relatively easy, on the other hand very big work on the rear part of the frame which underwent the assaults of time.
Found in Normandy 2 years ago a pair of fendres WESTFIELD, redo the truss bars and the lower truss bracket.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for saving this piece of history.  

Boz 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tango021 (Jun 7, 2018)

Dear Serge,
You lucky guy!
Even if there is a lot of work, this is fantastic to bring this bike back to life. Please keep posting elements of your renovation!
Bien cordialement


----------



## izee2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Great find and good luck on the restoration. 
I do have to question the serial number might not be MG but perhaps a MC version. I  do not believe there are any other examples with a MG followed by 5 digits and the letter A. That combo is only shown with the MC serial numbered bikes. All of which start MC 14***A . And they are a rare bike. I believe there are about 4 known. 
  Just something that you might like to check into. Have to get a few of our in house experts to have another look at this. 
  Tom 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jun 10, 2018)

izee2 said:


> Great find and good luck on the restoration.
> I do have to question the serial number might not be MG but perhaps a MC version. I  do not believe there are any other examples with a MG followed by 5 digits and the letter A. That combo is only shown with the MC serial numbered bikes. All of which start MC 14***A . And they are a rare bike. I believe there are about 4 known.
> Just something that you might like to check into. Have to get a few of our in house experts to have another look at this.
> Tom




Hi Serge,

I agree with Tom. It would be worth checking if that is a C or a G. 

If it is an MC, then there are currently four known MC bicycles with the MC14***A format, all dated L1, and a fifth using the earlier numbering system. So these account for less than 10% of known G519 bikes. 

If it was an MG, that would make it the latest known Army example.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Jun 10, 2018)

tango021 said:


> Dear Serge,
> You lucky guy!
> Even if there is a lot of work, this is fantastic to bring this bike back to life. Please keep posting elements of your renovation!
> Bien cordialement




Hello tango021;
I'm not a lucky guy, it's just falling at the right time that's all.Do not worry, i continue to give news of the restoration.

For bozman: thank you.
Save a piece of history, yes.
But for my part, also a duty of memory.

Return of the sanding of the frame with some small repairs.Then, passage to the antirust with other pieces found.
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Jun 10, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi Serge,
> 
> I agree with Tom. It would be worth checking if that is a C or a G.
> 
> ...




Hello Adrian, izee2;

Ihave just contacted contact with the person who sold me.
In the end, it was found towards BOURGES in central France and not in Normandy.
On n°, i no longer see the C to causse bad stamping and stong corrosion.
The MG to a side kikstand and the MC to a rear kickstand.
On my frame, i noticed the tightening marks of the side kicstand; i paused the upper part of the kicstand, it's fits perfectly.
So for me i board for a MG and it is in front of 429 n°, before the MC141625A and not between the MC14625A to MC14643A.
What do you think?
Serge


----------



## izee2 (Jun 14, 2018)

Serge,
   I’ve been looking at the original pic of the serial number and it’s driving me crazy. I’m still leaning as the bike being an MC model. The only things separating the frames on the MG and The MC is that serial number. Otherwise They are all the same! The fenders, stands could have been switched over and over again. Because of the markings on the frame I do believe yours had a side stand but that could have been added at any time. I have a Columbia MG that came with Huffman fenders and wheel set. Korea era paint and a lot of repairs. I call it my motor pool bike. They did what was needed to keep them running with the parts available. 
Is there any original overspray inside the head tube or B.B. that is still noticeable? 
 Like Adrian said if the bike is an MG it is the latest know model if it’s  an MC it’s the earliest known serial number. 
Do u have any other pics of the number before it was primed? 
 No matter what it is the fact that your bringing it back from the dead is awesome!! Keep us posted. 
Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello Tom;
I understand you perfectly and i appreciate your interest in my restoration.
The only layer of paint still visible is that of the OD  color handlebar as my original kikstand, no forrest green.
I stripped the frame number, i can not do better, sorry.
How could an MC have come to Europe?
Used by NAVY? On a port basis?
The Marines did not come to France except those participed in the D-DAY (quartered on the cuirassiers, but not landed).
MC or MG, i am very happy to revive it !


----------



## Mercian (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi All,

We'll probably never know now for certain. The problem for us is that we have recorded around 70 serial numbers from 70000 bikes, so only 0.1%. With that we are starting to see some serial number blockss, but there could be gaps of thousands of bikes, and we wouldn't yet know.

Out of interest, here are links to the pictures of the closest known (MC) MC14625 (L1) bike to Serge's:

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-LXSMHX5/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-9CQjz9d/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-gSz8shh/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-gkwnc77/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-qphk4L8/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-Hz7RkpR/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-gcZ8QXz/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-4JbCBDX/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-9hC5btg/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-w43Xrpg/A

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-SBKP465/A

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello;
After a while on standby on my restoration ( i started restoring my women G519 M306).
I was contacted by a friend in France to show me his Chrismas present, and what was my surprise seeing his serial number: the MG 14220A, WOW 23 numbers after mine.
So, my G519 is a MG 14197A.




I also noticed that this series  MG xxxxxA , the chainrings were all coffins.


Cheers;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 27, 2018)

Great bike! Any idea where it surfaced?


----------



## blackcat (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello Johan;
No sorry, he did not tell me anything about it!
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello;
Small step forward but a big step for me, a beautiful pair of G519 36-10 wheels with a nice M4 on the rear wheel that fits perfectly to my MG.
I unveiled the wheels and soon sandblasted.



















Cheers;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 10, 2019)

Hello;
Recovery on the restoration of MG for 3 weeks.
Since there is nothing on TV in the evening, i redrew arm clips #124 , one of which i missed with strapping pallets.


Then, i undertook the restoration of pedals, making wooden blocks by myself (i am a carpenter, it helps).

















Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (May 10, 2019)

Beautiful work Serge!


----------



## Bozman (May 10, 2019)

Beautiful work my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (May 12, 2019)

Hello;
I start to see the end, now reassembly WOW! 



Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (May 12, 2019)

Doesn't get any better!!


----------



## Tomato John (May 12, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Recovery on the restoration of MG for 3 weeks.
> Since there is nothing on TV in the evening, i redrew arm clips #124 , one of which i missed with strapping pallets.View attachment 995369
> Then, i undertook the restoration of pedals, making wooden blocks by myself (i am a carpenter, it helps).View attachment 995374
> ...


----------



## motobiker46 (May 16, 2019)

Hello Serge,

I'm currently building a G519 Tribute bike (using a '41 Columbia frame). Just curious as to what type of finish you used on your headset bearing cups as well as your BB bearing cups. I've heard either parkerizing or black chrome is the proper finish. I'm contemplating on just having them powder coated in either gloss or semi-gloss black. Any suggestions / recommendations? Also what about the finish on your seat post? Thanks, I'm totally inspired by your posts and pics -- you're making great progress! 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## blackcat (May 16, 2019)

Hello Bob;
Thank you for your interest
The original bearings were too damaged, i found at a friend on the forum a complete black tan disassembly kit (left set). The 2 washers of bottom have repainted in black satin.
On my M306, the original bearing are superbly clean (right set), the headset bearing cups have been repainted in black satin, the BB bearing cups are parkerizing very clean of origin, the 2 washers of bottom are in black tan of origin.




The original seatpost is parkerizing in matte black as well as the clamping bolt.
Hoping this can help you.
At the news in your restoration.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## motobiker46 (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for your help, Serge! I'll start posting pictures as soon as I make a little more progress.
regards,
Bob


----------



## DaGasMan (May 24, 2019)

Hi Serge. I’m also putting together a tribute build and I have to say that your attention to detail is most impressive. I previously had no intention of disassembling the pedals to repaint, but now I know I must do this detail. Keep up the amazing work. 
Best regards,
PETE


----------



## tango021 (May 27, 2019)

Serge, the result is awsome. A total rebirth for this piece of history.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 27, 2019)

Hi Serge,
Very nice work!  Are you planning to use the correct Roman style  back-plates for wood block pedals or stay with the Gothic style back-plates used for rubber blocks.  It appears in you pictures that the bike originally had the Roman style, however you appear to be restoring, for use, the Gothic style?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## blackcat (May 27, 2019)

Hello Bill;
Thank you for your interest.
Ijust leaned by looking at your post on the pedal back-plates of G519.
I did not know this model TORRINGTON #8 and surprised to see them on my M306.
you'r right, these are Roman style, i just look at my pcture and find the rest of the original pedal.
They will be taken and restored in Roman style.







Thank;
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 27, 2019)

Wonderful!  I am sure with your ability that you can restore the original correct back-plates. Most happy that I could help.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## blackcat (May 27, 2019)

Re; 
That's the goal of the game and that's how i see the restoration for me and the collection, whateverit is! 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 30, 2019)

Hello;
Here it is, immediately done .



Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello;
After one year of restoration, here it is finally finished.






I'm not too unhappy with the result!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 16, 2019)

That’s amazing. Hard to believe that is the same bike from the pics at the start of this thread. You've done great work. Fun to watch the transformation.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jun 16, 2019)

That is a great job. Serge what paint did you use on it?


----------



## Bozman (Jun 17, 2019)

Fantastic Restoration Serge!


----------



## blackcat (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello;
Thank


Goldslinger said:


> That is a great job. Serge what paint did you use on it?





Hello.
Thank, this is the MIX 1 OD satin paint that is found here in Europe at dealers of spare parts for military collection vehicules.
Regards;
Serge


----------

